# October 2009 FE Exam



## HMS (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am planning to appear for FE Exam in October 2009.

I am from NY and have finished my MS in Construction Management 3 years back from NJIT. I did my BS from India.

Can any one help me out for the following,

1. I would like to join some classes if any university in NYC area is offering. So if any one is appearing for the same and know the particular classes, please let me know.

2. Material for FE. I am totally unaware of what to study and what not to. So need your help.

Your replies in this matter are highly appreciated.

Thanks again

HMS


----------



## kevin (May 19, 2009)

HMS said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to appear for FE Exam in October 2009.
> 
> I am from NY and have finished my MS in Construction Management 3 years back from NJIT. I did my BS from India.
> ...


1. I am from CA, so I don't know what classes are offered there.

2. The book everyone uses is FE Review Manual by Michael R. Lindeburg. Most people find this book usuful, so I don't think you need to take any classes if you have this book. Good luck.

I took EIT for the first time in April 2009, waiting for the result.


----------



## ganesh (Jun 25, 2009)

Buy the lindeburg's FE exam book. it should be sufficient for you to get your FE. email me if u need more help.

Ganesh

[email protected]



HMS said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to appear for FE Exam in October 2009.
> 
> I am from NY and have finished my MS in Construction Management 3 years back from NJIT. I did my BS from India.
> ...


----------

